# Most Recent Addition to the Menu at "Crazy Bud's Hunting Camp and Smokin' Parlor".



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a very limited Menu at "Crazy Bud's Hunting Camp and Smokin Parlor", and each entry complies with Hunting Camp Food. There are now 17 entries on the Menu at Crazy Bud's and this is the most recent addition. This entry is named *"<U>EggPlant Obama</U>"*. Each Menu Entry has made it through the skepticaltaste budsof the guest of "Crazy Bud's", and believe me it's hard enough to get an invite. 

Anyway, This menu entry is based on the leftovers from last nights Shrimp Boil. 

First Peel as many shrimp as you have left over from last nights shrimp boil. 










After peeling the leftover shrimp and setting the peeled shrimp aside. Cover the botttom of a skillet with Virgin Olive Oil and brown one (1) minced Garlic. After the Garlic is browned, add one (1) stick of REAL Butter. 










After the REAL Butter is carmelized, add one (1) pint of Heavy Whipping Cream, and Stir slowly, and stir slowly, and stir slowly, and stir slowly and you got it now. 










Bring mixture to a very slight boil, but don't boil,andadd peeled shrimp, and stir slowly,gradually add1/3 cup of Grated Parmesian Cheese,and stir slowly, and stir slowly, and stir slowly.....and you got it again...Right. 

After you have recruited someone that is drinking beer and watching,to "Stir Slowly", slice as many Eggplant as needed longways about 1/2" thick. 










Crack and blend1/2 Doz eggs. In another skillet cover the bottom with Virgin Olive Oil and put of med. heat. Take each slice of Eggplant and run through Eggwash and bread in Italian Bread Crumbs. After breading sliced eggplant, place in skillet and pan fry. 










Fry Eggplant until well Browned, and place each slice aside on paper towel lined plate. 

When each slice of Eggplant is done, place a slice of Eggplanton a serving plate and top Eggplant with shimp and sauce, sprinkle with *"<U>FRESH</U>"* chopped Basil and serve. 



















*Dang. *



*Note:*

Eggplant is a really cool vegetable. It is very porous much like a sponge and will asborb much of the flavor of foods cooked or served with it. Eggplant could be used as a substitution for rice or pasta in many dishes and is much more nutritional than Pasta or Bread.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: Most Recent Addition to the Menu at "Crazy Bud's Hunting Camp and Smokin' Parlor".*

My favorite vegetable, Copeland's (when they were open) had the best I've had. Served with crab claws an a Cajun cream sauce.....Damn you Curtis.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

*RE: Most Recent Addition to the Menu at "Crazy Bud's Hunting Camp and Smokin' Parlor".*

Dang ,,That looks awesome..Im gonna have to try that


----------

